# Heidelcast 148: With Harrison Perkins on Archbishop Ussher and the Covenant of Works



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 19, 2020)

You may enjoy listening to Harrison Perkins' recent appearance on the Heidelcast, where he discusses his soon to be released book on James Ussher and the covenant of works.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 19, 2020)

Downloaded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Apr 19, 2020)

Just finished listening to it early this morning. Really appreciated hearing a more broad and balanced view on what the definition of "Puritan" could possibly mean. I also really enjoyed hearing more of Usher's conception of the Covenant of Works; Particularly, his language of the Covenant of Works as a principle debt that remained to be paid. Christ imputes to us his righteousness, according to Usher, but also the fulfilling of the principle debt of the CoW that remained to be paid. Interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 19, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> You may enjoy listening to Harrison Perkins' recent appearance on the Heidelcast, where he discusses his soon to be released book on James Ussher and the covenant of works.


Thank you for sharing. Harrison was telling me about his new book a few weeks ago, along with some other Ussher related projects. I am looking forward to them. 

He shared the link below. It contains some articles he has written on Ussher, amongst other topics. 

https://qub.academia.edu/HarrisonPerkins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 19, 2020)

Harrison will be providing a transcript of an Ussher manuscript for the 2020 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (the 16th issue), whichis our Ussher issue with him on the cover.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 19, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Harrison will be providing a transcript of an Ussher manuscript for the 2020 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (the 16th issue), whichis our Ussher issue with him on the cover.


Oh, that is great. I was going to put you two in contact for the CPJ.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 19, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Oh, that is great. I was going to put you two in contact for the CPJ.


Yes; he has helped line up a couple of other Ussher things from others and that will make a sufficient complement of material for the cover subject.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 19, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Thank you for sharing. Harrison was telling me about his new book a few weeks ago, along with some other Ussher related projects. I am looking forward to them.
> 
> He shared the link below. It contains some articles he has written on Ussher, amongst other topics.
> 
> https://qub.academia.edu/HarrisonPerkins



I heard him present a paper at Queen's that later became the article in defence of James Ussher's authorship of _A Body of Divinity_. In my opinion, he has pretty much conclusively proved that Ussher was the author.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Taylor (Apr 19, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I heard him present a paper at Queen's that later became the article in defence of James Ussher's authorship of _A Body of Divinity_. In my opinion, he has pretty much conclusively proved that Ussher was the author.



I didn’t know there was ever any doubt. Why was it ever a matter of debate (serious question)?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 19, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I didn’t know there was ever any doubt. Why was it ever a matter of debate (serious question)?



To simplify it: James Ussher publicly denied that he was the author. Harrison frames the debate in his paper on the topic. You can read it through the link I posted above.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 19, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> To simplify it: James Ussher publicly denied that he was the author. Harrison frames the debate in his paper on the topic. You can read it through the link I posted above.


You do have to have an account with Academia to download. If you don't have an account maybe make one and then delete later. After their incessant appeals to vanity approach to getting you to up your access to a paid account (e.g,., see who is interested in "you" etc.), I deleted mine.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 19, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I didn’t know there was ever any doubt. Why was it ever a matter of debate (serious question)?



From what I recall, the debate emerged because James Ussher denied being the author in a letter. The basic methodological mistake was taking Ussher's denials at face value. While we often do not like to admit it, our forebears often struggled just as much as we do with keeping the ninth commandment. Oddly, when it comes to history, Reformed believers can often morph into Wesleyan Perfectionists and forget our doctrine of indwelling sin within the believer.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

